# November 22 Pocket Camp Launches!



## mills141 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just saw on Twitter from Isabelle herself that Pocket Camp will launch on November 22nd!!! Thought I would pass this along. Just 2 more days!!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 20, 2017)

Oooooo.
I was kinda sketchy about it, but now, I'm excited!


----------



## Kuu_ (Nov 20, 2017)

Yaay hope it won't be region locked ><


----------



## mills141 (Nov 20, 2017)

It will launch worldwide on that date. It was confirmed by Nintendo on Twitter also.


----------



## Farmer_Lava (Nov 20, 2017)

Hypeeeee!
Also if anyone wants the tweets here you go...

http://twitter.com/animalcrossing/status/932443429337948160?s=17
http://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/932443394139410432?s=17


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 20, 2017)

This is going to be the best Thanksgiving Week ever!


----------



## Sowelu (Nov 20, 2017)

Are apps (iOS) released like music - as in, 12:01am on release day?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes!!!!!! Finally, the moment we've been waiting for 

Too bad I didn't get to be a beta player, but that also means the gameplay isn't too spoiled when I get to play the official game.


----------



## Sowelu (Nov 21, 2017)

It's available to download now, 11/21! I guess it launched it a bit early! This was a nice surprise as I was expecting it to launch after midnight tonight at the earliest! 

As I was setting up my new iPhone this morning I went to the AppStore (iOS) to re-download some of my apps and I saw Super Mario Run... So I clicked on the 'other' Nintendo apps, and Pocket Camp was there ready to download! 

I am playing now, and I have to say, it looks amazing on the iPhone X! I am so glad that Nintendo optimized the game for the new display. I guess I'll have to take a break from setting up my phone and play some Pocket Camp!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2017)

I just got the game! Looks very cute so far


----------



## Laureline (Nov 21, 2017)

It didn't launch for everyone. I'm on a kindle fire tablet and it's not in my app store.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 21, 2017)

Lykaios said:


> It didn't launch for everyone. I'm on a kindle fire tablet and it's not in my app store.



It's not going to be released for Kindle, but I enabled my Kindle to use Google play store, so I've been playing on my Kindle for a month. Depending on how new your Kindle is (I think you need Kindle 8 or newer), you can do the same, but there's a bunch of steps and downloads. It was a pain, but if you wait for it to be released for Kindle, it may be months...or never.


----------



## Laureline (Nov 21, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> It's not going to be released for Kindle, but I enabled my Kindle to use Google play store, so I've been playing on my Kindle for a month. Depending on how new your Kindle is (I think you need Kindle 8 or newer), you can do the same, but there's a bunch of steps and downloads. It was a pain, but if you wait for it to be released for Kindle, it may be months...or never.


Damn you Amazon! I have a kindle fire six and no smartphone. They may release it but I sorta doubt it.


----------

